# (Pic Heavy) Wildlife World Zoo & Aquarium - Turtles and Tortoises



## Neal (Oct 11, 2012)

**WARNING - PICTURE HEAVY THREAD**

I took a few days off of work to regain some sanity and today's outing was to the Wildlife World Zoo and Aquarium. If you don't mind the weather and the fighter jets flying by all day, it's really a great place to get close to some animals that are very well cared for. This is by far my favorite zoo. I think it's better than San Diego in a lot of ways, mainly because they have a lot of turtle and tortoises stuff.  

The highlight of this trip - one of the employees was in a tortoise enclosure, so of course I started to talk with them. I was very impressed with their knowledge, and we even knew some of the same people. Eventually she offered my family a back stage tour to see their Indian Star tortoises that were off exhibit. I was told no pictures . But it was pretty cool. They had a good group of Indian Stars, and I got to see how prolific their sulcatas are at the zoo.  It's amazing how different their backstage pens are compared to their display exhibits. I was pleased.

Overall, even though some of the enclosures were typical zoo quality, the tortoises appeared extremely healthy. I observed just about all of them eating, and the pancake's they had were even mating. 

Anywho, here are the turtle and tortoise pictures I was able to take. Please excuse the quality...it is very difficult and distracting with two small children and fighting the crowds (which really weren't that bad). I'll have another thread eventually with the other types of animals. 

Radiateds chowin' down







Not much room for activities in there. 






Mating Pancakes






Spotted turtle, right?






Russian pair






Great looking Indian Star, apparently this one was produced by the adults I saw off exhibit. They're doing a very good job raising him.






Gallops





















Aldabras











Their sulcata exhibit was really great! They had some beefy specimens there too. 

Big bruiser











This one was the biggest I saw. I would estimate he is around 150 lbs. 











3-toed boxie.






Mammoth alligator snapper






Tried to get me in the pic for some scale, but this guy was easily 4 feet long.






Mata Mata






I think this is an albino sea turtle.






These guys were in the gift shop. Not sure what the one on the right was, but he was very pretty.






They had a few other specimens, but those were the most impressive. 

Enjoy! Check out the thread with the other animals. It should be up this evening.


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2012)

Cool! Thanks Neal.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 11, 2012)

The one on the right of the Sideneck looks like a Mississippi map to me. Thanks so much for the pictures. Didn't you go outside and look at the Gopherus? They had some nice ones when I was there...


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 11, 2012)

*RE: (Pic Heavy) Wildlife World Zoo & Aquarium - Turtles and Tortoises*

Very cool pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## JeffG (Oct 11, 2012)

Very nice Neal! I still have not gotten out there, but you have given me new motivation!


----------



## Neal (Oct 11, 2012)

maggie3fan said:


> The one on the right of the Sideneck looks like a Mississippi map to me. Thanks so much for the pictures. Didn't you go outside and look at the Gopherus? They had some nice ones when I was there...



No, didn't see them at all. Maybe we were distracted with the kids when we walked by.




JeffG said:


> Very nice Neal! I still have not gotten out there, but you have given me new motivation though!



You can usually find a buy one get one coupon easily. But either way, it's definitely worth the money.


----------



## danosaurous (Oct 11, 2012)

*RE: (Pic Heavy) Wildlife World Zoo & Aquarium - Turtles and Tortoises*

Great post and some awesome pictures! Thanks


----------



## Laurie (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## JeffG (Oct 11, 2012)

Neal said:


> JeffG said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Neal! I still have not gotten out there, but you have given me new motivation though!
> ...



Thanks for the tip! If you don't mind me asking an off-topic question, do they have many other reptiles there? My main interest would be Australian lizards.


----------



## Neal (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes, tons of reptiles. I'll have some pictures up later tonight. 

Someone at that zoo is a crocodile and alligator nut.  They're everywhere.


----------



## EricIvins (Oct 11, 2012)

maggie3fan said:


> The one on the right of the Sideneck looks like a Mississippi map to me. Thanks so much for the pictures. Didn't you go outside and look at the Gopherus? They had some nice ones when I was there...



That is either a Loggerhead/Razorback Musk, not a Sideneck of any type.......


----------



## pennyw (Oct 11, 2012)

love the pictures when are we going back.


----------



## acrantophis (Oct 11, 2012)

*RE: (Pic Heavy) Wildlife World Zoo & Aquarium - Turtles and Tortoises*

Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 11, 2012)

*RE: (Pic Heavy) Wildlife World Zoo & Aquarium - Turtles and Tortoises*

Wow! I enjoyed looking at these!


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thx for sharing!


----------



## Julius25 (Oct 12, 2012)

Great post !!!
Thanks for all these pics


----------



## wellington (Oct 12, 2012)

I missed this the first time around. Glad you referenced it in the continuation thread. Great pics.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Oct 12, 2012)

That zoo must have the most impressive collection of chelonians I've ever seen. I'd love to visit there sometime. Beautiful pix, too. Thanks!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 12, 2012)

Just great photo's!


----------



## ahhwataday (Oct 12, 2012)

Sweet pics, Thanks!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 12, 2012)

That zoo just keeps getting better and better. Now I have to go again  Thanks for posting the pics Neal.


----------

